# Can u use car oil in a brute



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Im wanting to switch to synthetic and i was wondering if u can use car oil since the brutes clutches r on the outside. Also what weight should i go with and what brand oil do u recommend?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes you can use car oil. I wont recommend any brand oil since IMO most of its the same thing but some people do have a preference and will argue to the end this is better then that.

It comes with 10-40 from the factory so that's what i put back in mine. But if you go synthetic i think the weights are different. I'm not sure on what weight synthetic to use some one else can help with that one.

I do know I read that if you do go with synthetic that its more like to leak then convention oil around seals and gaskets.I'm not sure if this is fact or fiction.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been using Castrol Syntec 10w40 since feb. about 120 hours so far with no problems no leaks ,Engine runs cooler IMO


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

I use Shell Rotella T Synthetic 5W-40, I think it runs cooler than before, I used normal Motul.

One of the seals leaked, but as I read, this is a regular problem in the Brutes, so couldn´t really tell if it was because of the oil


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That Rotella would prob work better as it was designed with gear mesh breakdown in mind since most Diesel engines have gear driven accesories


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i've been using lucas high performance motorcycle oil. 10/40. you can find it at most autoparts places. 7 bucks a quart.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

in the engine yes in the front diff no.
many car engine oils contain friction modifiers. the clutch pack that is the variable locker wont like friction modifiers.


----------



## softserve (May 29, 2009)

Would it hurt putting synthetic oil in the front diff?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

some say yeah. some say no. i say no. some say it's "too slippery". that's bull**** though


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> in the engine yes in the front diff no.
> many car engine oils contain friction modifiers. the clutch pack that is the variable locker wont like friction modifiers.


 Thanks for that info


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

In your front diff...do like Phreebsd said....just use the Kawie oil in it..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been using Royal Purple in my motor since the HC pistons & cams went in. I've been very pleased with it's performance, wish I was as pleased with its price!! haha!


----------



## softserve (May 29, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> In your front diff...do like Phreebsd said....just use the Kawie oil in it..


Well yesterday when I changed my front and rear diff, I went and bought the kawi 10w40, and when I went to pour it in I then realized it was synthetic :doh:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

softserve said:


> Well yesterday when I changed my front and rear diff, I went and bought the kawi 10w40, and when I went to pour it in I then realized it was synthetic :doh:


I tried it and could tell...I had to drain and flush it out....LOL


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

the kawie oil isnt synthetic. it's "mineral" (conventional)


----------



## softserve (May 29, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I tried it and could tell...I had to drain and flush it out....LOL


yea I drained out the synthetic, didn't want to take any chances


I was in a hurry and picked up the bottle on the right, just didn't read the bottom part until I got home


----------



## badbrute (Apr 20, 2009)

I use Shell Rotella T Synthetic 5W-40 in my zx6r and my brute i have 46 k on the bike with it in it since 3 k


----------

